# Is this to much for my D5 To Handle ?



## Durvelle27 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a water cooling setup and I'm trying to figure out if I need to add a second pump in the loop and is my D5 at its limits. I'm running 3x 240mm rads, CPU Block, and soon a EK GPU block with a Swiftech MCP655 & Cylinder Res. The reason I ask is because yesterday I added my 3rd rad into the loop and oddly enough temps went up some then with 2x 240mm


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah i'd say your starting to push a little bit too much. I was running 1x 240 rad/cpu/2xgpu's/res and it was starting to struggle a bit via 1x mcp655. It did work but the amount of pressure there was not what i'd call "good enough".

A second pump wouldn't hurt if you can find some room in there! GL


----------



## radrok (Dec 22, 2013)

Is the pump running at full throttle? If so, which radiators are you using? Some are more restrictive than others but not as much as waterblocks.

Anyway a D5 Vario at 4/5 speed should run that setup without an issue, provided you aren't using super-restrictive radiators.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2013)

radrok said:


> Is the pump running at full throttle? If so, which radiators are you using? Some are more restrictive than others but not as much as waterblocks.
> 
> Anyway a D5 Vario at 4/5 speed should run that setup without an issue, provided you aren't using super-restrictive radiators.


Yes its a full speed

Rads:

*XSPC EX240*
*Feser X-Changer Dual 240mm Extreme Performance Radiator*
*XSPC RX240*


----------



## erocker (Dec 22, 2013)

I think you'll get the best performance by getting the 2nd pump and just use dual loops. You could probably lose one of the radiators.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> I think you'll get the best performance by getting the 2nd pump and just use dual loops. You could probably lose one of the radiators.


i need the 3rd rad and why dual loop


----------



## radrok (Dec 22, 2013)

Nah, dual loop isn't optimal for what we do with our PCs.

You'll never use both GPU and CPU at 100% at the same time to warrant loop splitting and even if that happens the temperature gain isn't going to be more than 2-3C overall.

Just get a second pump and be done with it, imho.

Keep it simple


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2013)

radrok said:


> Nah, dual loop isn't optimal for what we do with our PCs.
> 
> You'll never use both GPU and CPU at 100% at the same time to warrant loop splitting and even if that happens the temperature gain isn't going to be more than 2-3C overall.
> 
> ...


Can i throw in a MCP3550 or does it have to be another MCP655


----------



## erocker (Dec 22, 2013)

If you have all the parts to make up two loops, might as well do it. I can assure you the temperature gain will be better than 2-3c. I wouldn't know why you wouldn't want to.


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 22, 2013)

Erocker is right, it also makes the pumps work much easier. 1 for CPU with 1 rad and 1 for the dual GPUs with 1 or 2 rads, you could even get a badass res and use the same res for the whole system.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2013)

D5 is a great pump and it's been solid for me. For a long time, it pushed through 2 360 rads (EK xtx and Xspc ex), cpu block, and 2 gpus, all without breaking a sweat on setting 4. Currently, I've set the pump to setting 3 while pushing the same 2 rads, cpu, and 1 gpu; it's running strong.


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 22, 2013)

This is also true the pumps are amazing mine is 3.5 years of hard pushing and still sounds and runs like day 1. I did pick up another a year ago just in case if it ever does go I don't need to hunt one down. The D5/MCP655 are fine pieces indeed.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 22, 2013)

Why do you "need" the third radiator? you only have one CPU and one GPU currently correct? Unless you are testing water temp/sink temp at each output to determine heat transfer you are spending money for nothing.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2013)

Steevo said:


> Why do you "need" the third radiator? you only have one CPU and one GPU currently correct? Unless you are testing water temp/sink temp at each output to determine heat transfer you are spending money for nothing.


because with 2x240mm rad it limited my CPU OC. with 2x240mm i could only get 4.8GHz on my CPU before temps were to high. With 3x 240mm rads i can easily get 5.1GHz.



erocker said:


> If you have all the parts to make up two loops, might as well do it. I can assure you the temperature gain will be better than 2-3c. I wouldn't know why you wouldn't want to.


Don't have all the parts necessary for a dual loop so it would cost much more as i would need tubing, pump, another res etc....



Flibolito said:


> Erocker is right, it also makes the pumps work much easier. 1 for CPU with 1 rad and 1 for the dual GPUs with 1 or 2 rads, you could even get a badass res and use the same res for the whole system.


I'll be running one GPU (GTX 780)


----------



## radrok (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't know how you got your numbers, guys, but from running single loop vs split loop my water delta was about 2C difference at full load, it could however be related to how much radiator surface I'm running though.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 22, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> because with 2x240mm rad it limited my CPU OC. with 2x240mm i could only get 4.8GHz on my CPU before temps were to high. With 3x 240mm rads i can easily get 5.1GHz.
> 
> 
> Don't have all the parts necessary for a dual loop so it would cost much more as i would need tubing, pump, another res etc....
> ...


I run with a single 360 radiator and my CPU has never seen 45C and my GPU never reaches 42C. As radrok said, the limiting factor is not heat release from the coolant, but the thermal flux of your CPU lid/TIM/HS and the coolant itself. 2C isn't enough to reach 5.1Ghz, measure the water temp going into and out of your CPU block, i bought a fluke meter and the thermal probe for it was like $60, or if you want to go the cheap route a infrared laser will tell you what temps you have.

To drop the core temp on your CPU you either need to increase the thermal pickup of your coolant, increase the flow rate, use a peliter to increase heat transfer, delid, and or use better TIM. 


Lest start with what temps are you at now? What is ambient temp? Get some water temps at the inlet of the CPU block, the outlet of the radiator and the inlet of the radiator. What coolant are you using? What is your fan setup for the radiators?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2013)

Steevo said:


> I run with a single 360 radiator and my CPU has never seen 45C and my GPU never reaches 42C. As radrok said, the limiting factor is not heat release from the coolant, but the thermal flux of your CPU lid/TIM/HS and the coolant itself. 2C isn't enough to reach 5.1Ghz, measure the water temp going into and out of your CPU block, i bought a fluke meter and the thermal probe for it was like $60, or if you want to go the cheap route a infrared laser will tell you what temps you have.
> 
> To drop the core temp on your CPU you either need to increase the thermal pickup of your coolant, increase the flow rate, use a peliter to increase heat transfer, delid, and or use better TIM.
> 
> ...


Loaded i'm seeing 53*C @5GHz and adding another rad improved more than 2C, 21*C, Distilled Water, & 6x Swiftech Helix-120s


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 22, 2013)

radrok said:


> I don't know how you got your numbers, guys, but from running single loop vs split loop my water delta was about 2C difference at full load, it could however be related to how much radiator surface I'm running though.



I'm with Radrok on this 100%.  I run a D5 at setting 4 (out of 6) with 2 Heatkiller 360 rads in a single loop with a Titan (1.123GHz) on EKWB and 3930k (4.4GHz) using a Raystorm.  My temps are lower on this for my CPU than they were when my CPU had a dedicated 240 rad running a dual loop config.  It seems counter intuitive but a single loop with large rad capacity is better than a dual loop with smaller rad capacities.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 22, 2013)

How much more than 2C? Try running your loop, radiator, tank, pump, radiator, CPU, GPU back to the first radiator. Add a few drops of dish soap to your coolant, it acts as a surfactant and will lower the surface tension of coolant and improve heat transfer by more than the 2C you are trying to get with another radiator.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2013)

Steevo said:


> How much more than 2C? Try running your loop, radiator, tank, pump, radiator, CPU, GPU back to the first radiator. Add a few drops of dish soap to your coolant, it acts as a surfactant and will lower the surface tension of coolant and improve heat transfer by more than the 2C you are trying to get with another radiator.


With 2x 240mm

FX-8350 @5GHz would hit 64*C under full load with a HD 7970 @1280/1850 @55*C

My cooling is setup like this

Res, Pump, GPU, 240mm, 240mm, CPU, 240mm, Res

I will try the dish soap and see if it changes anything. Does it have to be a certain kind ?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 22, 2013)

The two radiators right after each other aren't doing enough to justify the total thermal load you are running. 

Any kind works, I have used antimicrobial hand soap too, or standard dishsoap (not dishwasher detergent), and my loop it dropped temps about 4-5C, and this was tested with my really old 9850 Phenom that made a great room heater.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2013)

Steevo said:


> The two radiators right after each other aren't doing enough to justify the total thermal load you are running.
> 
> Any kind works, I have used antimicrobial hand soap too, or standard dishsoap (not dishwasher detergent), and my loop it dropped temps about 4-5C, and this was tested with my really old 9850 Phenom that made a great room heater.


I have this. Is it ok


----------



## erocker (Dec 22, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm with Radrok on this 100%.  I run a D5 at setting 4 (out of 6) with 2 Heatkiller 360 rads in a single loop with a Titan (1.123GHz) on EKWB and 3930k (4.4GHz) using a Raystorm.  My temps are lower on this for my CPU than they were when my CPU had a dedicated 240 rad running a dual loop config.  It seems counter intuitive but a single loop with large rad capacity is better than a dual loop with smaller rad capacities.



I had the opposite experience using a "thinner' Koolance 360 and a RX 240. While my CPU stayed the same (bad IHS contact), my GPU temps went down 5c. Honestly, 5c doesn't make any difference when load temps are 40c. I just had the parts and said why not.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 22, 2013)

It will work fine. Plus it lubricates the pump too.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Temps at 4.8GHz with 3x 240mm + Soap


----------



## Bones (Dec 23, 2013)

radrok said:


> I don't know how you got your numbers, guys, but from running single loop vs split loop my water delta was about 2C difference at full load, it could however be related to how much radiator surface I'm running though.



The amount of radiator surface doesn't let you get temps colder so much as it does a better job of heat removal = thermal transfer efficiency. This means you can run a higher clock with more voltage and still have about the same temps under load or reduced temps at the same settings under load. Helpful if doing a heavy CPU intensive bench such as Cinebench or a torture test for stability. The biggest benefit is obviously with a better thermal efficiency, you gain some stability overall, not a world of difference but enough you'll notice when pushing things hard.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2013)

I can't read it, too small, host the full size shot on the TPU image host.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 23, 2013)

I personally like running dual loops when cooling a CPU and two GPU's.  For a single GPU plus CPU I would go with one loop (maybe two pumps in serial). But that is just me. I really like having a rad before my CPU and then before the GPU(s). The difference in temps is probably not that much. I have not tested this myself - just from what I have read.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steevo said:


> I can't read it, too small, host the full size shot on the TPU image host.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


>


What is ambient temps? What TIM did you use?

3/8 or 1/2 hose and fittings?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steevo said:


> What is ambient temps? What TIM did you use?
> 
> 3/8 or 1/2 hose and fittings?


Ambient 29*C 

XIGMATEK PTI-G4512 thermal grease with gold grade thermal matrix filler particles ( About to replace with Shin-Estu X23 7783D )

1/2" x 5/8" Hose and 1/2" High flow barbs


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2013)

What CPU block?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steevo said:


> What CPU block?


A cheap hippy block   XD


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2013)

Buy a better block, sell your third radiator. Stay cooler.

http://www.xoxide.com/swiftech-apogeehd-waterblock-black.html


----------



## d1nky (Dec 23, 2013)

or keep the rad, and buy a better block...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steevo said:


> Buy a better block, sell your third radiator. Stay cooler.


It was already determined my block is fine


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I have a water cooling setup and I'm trying to figure out if I need to add a second pump in the loop and is my D5 at its limits. I'm running 3x 240mm rads, CPU Block, and soon a EK GPU block with a Swiftech MCP655 & Cylinder Res. The reason I ask is because yesterday I added my 3rd rad into the loop and oddly enough temps went up some then with 2x 240mm



What you're seeing is a decrease in flow through the CPU block  You may see a decrease in overall temps after it all stabilizes (overall heat dissipation capacity has increased).

Bottom line, you will see an improvement with a second pump, that's a lot head loss with 3 rads.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> What you're seeing is a decrease in flow through the CPU block  You may see a decrease in overall temps after it all stabilizes (overall heat dissipation capacity has increased).
> 
> Bottom line, you will see an improvement with a second pump, that's a lot head loss with 3 rads.


It indeed has decreased but i can tell flow has slowed after examining water in the res. Can i use a MCP350  DDC-1T as the second pump as a second D5 would be expensive


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2013)

Y the loop through the radiators to gain flow. Split down to two 3/8 and run one each through a radiator.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

> "Steevo, post: 3038088, member: 19251"]Y the loop through the radiators to gain flow. Split down to two 3/8 and run one each through a radiator.





What do you mean


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> It indeed has decreased but i can tell flow has slowed after examining water in the res. Can i use a MCP350  DDC-1T as the second pump as a second D5 would be expensive



Yea the D5's aren't cheap.  The DCC-1T should get you another 0.5-1.0 GPM in-line with the D5.   I flow tested a single D5 and a dual D5 setup with some fittings to mock head loss.  Got about 2.2 GPM with the single and 3.5 GPM dual.  The DCC-1T has a curve fairly close to the D5.

Aka, should do the trick...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

SasqEo said:


> Yea the D5's aren't cheap.  The DCC-1T should get you another 0.5-1.0 GPM in-line with the D5.   I flow tested a single D5 and a dual D5 setup with some fittings to mock head loss.  Got about 2.2 GPM with the single and 3.5 GPM dual.  The DCC-1T has a curve fairly close to the D5.
> 
> Aka, should do the trick...


Were do I add the second pump or does it not matter


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Were do I add the second pump or does it not matter



I'd be inclined to put it either before or after the D5 ...depending on your layout.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> I'd be inclined to put it either before or after the D5 ...depending on your layout.


older image but its still almost the same


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> older image but its still almost the same



That's tight.  Is the pump behind the rez?  I'm not familiar with that reservoir...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes the pump is behind the res and the res is a Thermaltake SR100


----------



## Bones (Dec 23, 2013)

One thing I can add is that a larger size res will help stabilize temps when doing a long bench run.
It takes x amount of heat energy to heat up x amount of water/coolant and the larger the res, the more heat required to heat it up. This is good from a temp standpoint of keeping temps in check and not allowing the entire cooling system to heat up, esp if it's not removing the heat properly. I use a 2.5 Gal res for my benching and it's always helped me to hold some good temps, even over the course of a longer bench run. The OP's setup is all contained within the case and while it will work, it doesn't work as well as one like mine does overall - Mine is mostly external including the pump.
The res itself I had to make from a water container I bought from Wal-Mart and modded it for use with the system.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2013)

I am still running this setup. With a few minor changes. Closed loop, Pump-->CPU-->GPU-->Res.


----------



## Bones (Dec 23, 2013)

Steevo said:


> I am still running this setup. With a few minor changes. Closed loop, Pump-->CPU-->GPU-->Res.View attachment 53526



Same PSU, block and pump as mine..... You been raiding my parts stash?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steevo said:


> I am still running this setup. With a few minor changes. Closed loop, Pump-->CPU-->GPU-->Res.View attachment 53526


What am i looking for


----------



## d1nky (Dec 23, 2013)

sweet rig ya got there durvelle, im slightly jealous!

like bones said, more water volume = longer to heat up said water volume plus more heat dissipation = even more energy needed to heat up water.

ive noticed the only problem you have now is fitting it all in the case 

if buying a new pump, you may as well add a new res to it. and it can go anywhere between blocks. and keep it on a single loop. (for the sake of simplicity and total water volume)


----------



## Bones (Dec 23, 2013)

Personally I don't use a case - I use one of these. 
http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD
This is the exact model I use for competitve benching and I love it. I'll never go back to benching my stuff inside a case again.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 23, 2013)

Im looking at the dimastech easy xl bench.

ive never seen anyone use a bench like that ^^ one! seems oldschool but I definitely can see some advantages!

(nice to see you around here bones  )


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> sweet rig ya got there durvelle, im slightly jealous!
> 
> like bones said, more water volume = longer to heat up said water volume plus more heat dissipation = even more energy needed to heat up water.
> 
> ...


Thx bud

Yea its pretty small XD but i crammed it all in. Can it be put right after the pump before the GPU


----------



## d1nky (Dec 23, 2013)

I wouldn't go pump - pump - etc - etc

I would try for pump - block or rad - then pump - etc or about 3/4 in. also you can change the speed on the D5 to gauge best temps/flow


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2013)

I am pushing two blocks and a single 360 radiator and getting much better temps with roughly the same heat input, your issue is not caused by lack of cooling surface.



Bones said:


> Same PSU, block and pump as mine..... You been raiding my parts stash?



I have had this setup from 2008 and will never go back to air cooling, in that time I have changed coolant once, and never found anything in the loop, and changed hoses and my GPU block fittings to 45 deg swivels. 

25% antifreeze, deionized water, and some dish soap. Run 24/7/365 for almost 7 years now.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I wouldn't go pump - pump - etc - etc
> 
> I would try for pump - block or rad - then pump - etc or about 3/4 in. also you can change the speed on the D5 to gauge best temps/flow


So Res, Pump (D5), GPU, Pump (DDC), Rad, Rad, CPU, Rad

Also my D5 isn't a Vario


----------



## d1nky (Dec 23, 2013)

id even put it later in the loop, as flow will drop the more it passes through restrictive components!

and whatever is most efficient for your rig. not  much point in having a bunch more hose just to fit an awkward pump.

imo


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

Actually it wouldn't be much more tubing were I'm thinking of mounting it






d1nky said:


> id even put it later in the loop, as flow will drop the more it passes through restrictive components!
> 
> and whatever is most efficient for your rig. not  much point in having a bunch more hose just to fit an awkward pump.
> 
> imo


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2013)

Bones said:


> Personally I don't use a case - I use one of these.
> http://www.highspepc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD
> This is the exact model I use for competitve benching and I love it. I'll never go back to benching my stuff inside a case again.


Still got that bench at home. Swore that I would not go back to a case again either. After using the open bench for a couple years I broke down and bought the 800D. I will post some pics when I get home...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

If you need more pump power, why don't you just get a performance top for your D5? It'll increase the head pressure which is a pretty important part for a pump. Especially when you start adding things that are restrictive.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I wouldn't go pump - pump - etc - etc
> 
> I would try for pump - block or rad - then pump - etc or about 3/4 in. also you can change the speed on the D5 to gauge best temps/flow





Durvelle27 said:


> So Res, Pump (D5), GPU, Pump (DDC), Rad, Rad, CPU, Rad
> 
> Also my D5 isn't a Vario



No, if you are going to run double pumps, run them one after another.

Honestly, id just get a reservoir pump top that acts as a reservoir and a performance top and call it a day. That should increase the pump performance enough, and be cheaper at the same time.

You really should get a different case too, and ditch the ridiculous amounts of 240 radiators, and get a 360/480 or whatever and throw a single 240 in there too.

You should look at getting a new CPU block though. That one looks like junk, and probably has a pretty restrictive design to it too.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Not gonna happen with a res top combo and explain what you mean run after each other 




MxPhenom 216 said:


> No, if you are going to run double pumps, run them one after another.
> 
> Honestly, id just get a reservoir pump top that acts as a reservoir and a performance top and call it a day. That should increase the pump performance enough, and be cheaper at the same time.
> 
> You really should get a different case too, and ditch the ridiculous amounts of 240 radiators, and get a 360/480 or whatever and throw a single 240 in there too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

First, explain why a res top combo wouldn't happen?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2013)

No space and its simpler to just add another pump



MxPhenom 216 said:


> First, explain why a res top combo wouldn't happen?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> No space and its simpler to just add another pump



Running a reservoir top combo saves space, and its simpler, less tubing mess, etc.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Still got that bench at home. Swore that I would not go back to a case again either. After using the open bench for a couple years I broke down and bought the 800D. I will post some pics when I get home...


----------



## d1nky (Dec 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No, if you are going to run double pumps, run them one after another.
> .



even if the pumps aren't matching flow?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Their bay res so no go




MxPhenom 216 said:


> Running a reservoir top combo saves space, and its simpler, less tubing mess, etc.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> even if the pumps aren't matching flow?





Durvelle27 said:


> Their bay res so no go



God seriously!?!?!? Ive never facepalmed so hard

Only a few people really need multiple pumps, and Durvelle is not one of them. If you are going to use dual pumps, they should be matching. Run them inline one after another, or do two separate loops like erocker was saying.

And Durvelle, what on earth are you saying that they are bay reservoir? Do you honestly not think they make tube reservoir top combos? Seeing as I just put one in my build, you are horribly mistaken.

You have a few options.

The EK X3
You can buy bigger tubes if you think you need a bigger one for more water but itll make a very small difference.






The Photon





There are many others, but those are the two that are widely regarded as the better ones, and the ones I would use. I run the EK X3 in my current rig for DDC pumps.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'll have to think on it




MxPhenom 216 said:


> God seriously!?!?!? Ive never facepalmed so hard
> 
> Only a few people really need multiple pumps, and Durvelle is not one of them. If you are going to use dual pumps, they should be matching. Run them inline one after another, or do two separate loops like erocker was saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'll have to think on it



You would save some cash, and that money could go towards are case more tailored to water cooling, (or at least a better CPU block that doesn't have restriction off the charts), because running as many 240 radiators that you are is ridiculous.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't see how that would save me some money when a DDC pump would only cost $35 and that comment is kinda redundant as many ppl run more rads than I do. I know a guy who runs 4x 480s so 3x 240s is not ridiculous.






MxPhenom 216 said:


> You would save some cash, and that money could go towards are case more tailored to water cooling, because running as many 240 radiators that you are is ridiculous.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I don't see how that would save me some money when a DDC pump would only cost $35 and that comment is kinda redundant as many ppl run more trans than I do. I know a guy who runs 4x 480s so 3x 240s is not ridiculous.



Why would you run a D5 and a DDC pump in the same loop? Sounds a bit funky.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm not but I thought about it 



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Why would you run a D5 and a DDC pump in the same loop? Sounds a bit funky.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm not but I thought about it



You don't need two pumps anyways.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2013)

I guess I'll just wait it out. 




MxPhenom 216 said:


> You don't need two pumps anyways.


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


>


Nice - I have the green colored version of that station but other than the color, it's identical.
I also removed the fan from it, with what I have here it just gets in the way and I do get much better cooling from my setup. All it does anyway is keep the HDD cool, doesn't do much else. I'll admit I could build one with a better layout for components such as PSU and HDD orientation but it works as is.
My setup isn't as neat as yours but with good reason, I'm always changing stuff so it's more of a "As I need it to be at any given time" deal. It also helps when I slap the pot on the setup so things related to watercooling won't get in the way of it.

EDIT: @ the OP: ("Hint")
When setting up a res, don't forget water seeks it own level - You can take advantage of that fact when setting up the res and where the pump itself is placed related to the res for less stress load on the pump = Better waterflow.


----------

